# sun hat



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "sun hat" in Polish?

Here is a definition from wiki:



> A Sun hat is a hat which shades the face and shoulders from the Sun.



And here is a picture.

suggestion: niedziela kapelusz

Thank you.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

_Sun hat_ is _kapelusz od słońca_. _Niedziela kapelusz _doesn't make any sense because it's ungrammatical. Furthermore, _niedziela_ means _Sunday_ and not _sun_.


----------



## Virtuose

Witaj jancho

Nie sądzę, żeby we współczesnej polszczyźnie ktoś używał specjalnego terminu. Mówimy po prostu *kapelusz*, a z kontekstu wynika, jaki jest jego rodzaj. Możesz powiedzieć "*letni kapelusz*" lub "*panama*", ale osobiście nigdy nie słyszałem wyrażenia "kapelusz od słońca"...


----------



## kknd

Jest coś takiego jak _kapelusz przeciwsłoneczny_? (Jeżeli jest z tego tworzywa, to funkcjonuje na pewno _kapelusz słomkowy_, czy też _słomiany kapelusz_).


----------



## fragile1

Jest cos takeigo zdecydowanie jak kapelusz przeciwsloneczny. Moze byc np. z plotna bawelnianego i jak go wtedy nazwac: kapelusz bawelniany? Mozna chyba na taki bawelniany kapelusz powiedziec czapka przeciwsloneczna, ale wystarczy wygoogla ile firm sie oglasza, ze sprzedaja/produkuja kapelusze przeciwsloneczne.


----------



## Maks

I think that the best tranlation would be _kapelusz przeciwsłoneczny (_or_ nakrycie głowy chroniące od słońca _or _coś na głowę przeciw słońcu._ The last one is colloquial).


----------



## Christoforo

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say "sun hat" in Polish?
> 
> Here is a definition from wiki:
> 
> And here is a picture.
> 
> suggestion: niedziela kapelusz
> 
> Thank you.


 Hi Jancho, if you use Google translator or anything like that, please don't, use an online dictionary.


----------



## jancho

Christoforo said:


> Hi Jancho, if you use Google translator or anything like that, please don't, use an online dictionary.



I have already been told.


----------

